# Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on Mac)



## blackisthenewblack (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a question on whether there exists some good PC alternatives to create a screen tint to dim a screen for use in theatre for personal use? 

I know that there are several Mac alternatives (Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne) which also allow you to change the tint color. I have come across several astronomy applications, but they only change to red. Being in theatre, I want my screen blue


----------



## cpf (Oct 24, 2011)

Just create yourself a severely un-calibrated color profile, windows has a wizard for it so you can just tweak the knobs until you like it. Once you're done you just need to set it back to the default. Not that slick, though.


----------



## headcrab (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

If you want it to be thoroughly blue, you can make a custom video cable that does not connect the green and red channels (you can just leave the wires floating). They will not show up on the monitor, only the blue. I have only confirmed this to work with VGA, but I suspect it could work just as well with DVI. HDMI though, have fun with that.

You could also get some ND gel and gaff it to the monitor.


----------



## cpf (Oct 24, 2011)

That won't work with DVI/HDMI, or at least it shouldn't.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

With DVI-A connection (or using the A part of DVI-I) you can apply VGA principles.
Once you get into DVI-D or HDMI, it's all digital and messing with the cable will have one and only one possible outcome - black screen / the display manufacturer's chosen "No Input detected"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

Honestly, I put a piece of neutral density over my screen after I have put the brightness display as low as possible. I assume this is why you want do do this?


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

While it is similar to what I want to do, I also don't really want to tape my screen up. Especially on my own personal laptop, it doesn't really travel well.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

I use mac so I haven't tried this program, but give this a try.

AstroDigital.Net - Astrophotography by Panagiotis Xipteras

Edit: didn't read your entire first post....


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

So is there no real software solution to this problem, just hardware(gel)?

I guess I just need to learn how to code then...In my free time...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

Maybe contact one of your favorite companies that makes one of those other programs and ask them if they make a windoze equivalent.


----------



## c3sar (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Screen Dimming Technology for PC? (Similar to Red Screen, Shades or Nocturne on M*

You may want to try f.lux:

F.lux: software to make your life better

You'll have to adjust the settings so you can control the dimming of the screen but it's worth a shot.


----------

